# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  غبار زوار الحسين ,,

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسبن وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين ..* 
*هذه* *القصة الواقعية حيث حدثت للشاعر المعروف بـ** )* *الخليعي الموصلي** (* *في ايام صباه مع زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام حيث ان اسم* *الشاعر جمال الدين بن علي بن عبد العزيز الخليعي الموصلي المتوفى* *سنة 580 للهجرة** .* 
*حيث تعود أحداث هذه القصة إلى قبل ولادة* *الشاعر الى ايام صباه ، فكان له ابوان من المخالفين ناصبيان* *يبغضان اهل بيت العصمة عليهم السلام ، و لم يكن لهما ولد ذكر**فنذرت أمه ، إذا ولد لها ولد ذكر فإنها ستبعثه على قتل زوار**الإمام الحسين عليه السلام من اهل جبل عامل اللبنانية الذين* *يعبرون الموصل لزيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في كربلاء** .* 
*و جاءت الأيام و ذهبت الليالي و إذا بهما يرزقان بولد* *ذكر و هو الشاعر الخليعي نفسه الذي قامت أمه على تربيته ببغض أهل**البيت ( عليهم أفضل الصوات و أتم التحيات) و العداء لهم و**لشيعتهم و العياذ بالله** .* 
*و لما نشأ و ترعرع في أحضانها و**بلغ السعي ، أرادت الام أن تفي بنذرها و عهدها ، فعرفت إبنها* *بالامر و زرعت فيه بغض شيعة أهل البيت عليهم السلام و بالخصوص* *زوار الحسين عليه السلام ، فبعثته لوفاء ما نذرت به من قطع* *الطريق على زوار الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بل و قتلهم بعد** !*
*و بالفعل ذهب الولد لكي يفي بنذر أمه و توجه الى الطريق* *المؤدي الى كربلاء المقدسة ، و بدأ ينتظر قدوم قوافل الزوار ، و**في اثناء انتظاره لهم أعياه السفر و أجهده النظر حتى جاءه الكرى* *و استسلم للنوم في طريق القوافل** .* 
*فمرت إلى جانبه قافلة تسير**كانت تحمل زوار الحسين عليه السلام و لكنه لم ينتبه من نومه حتى* *مضت هذه القافلة و تغطى غبارها و ترابها على لحيته و وجهه و بدنه**و ثيابه** !!* 
*استيقظ الولد منزعجا ً من فوت الفرصة و عاد* *أدراجه خائبا ً لأنه لم يستطع الوفاء بنذر امه في ذلك اليوم ، و**لكنه كان مصمما ً على أن يعود غدا ً في اليوم التالي لإنجاز* *النذر** .* 
*و في نفس الليلة رأى الولد ( الشاعر الخليعي ) في* *عالم الرؤية و المنام ، كأن القيامة قد قامت و جاء دوره للحساب و**أمر به إلى النار لأنه كان من المبغضين لأهل البيت عليهم السلام* *و من الذين ارادوا قطع طريق زيارة سيد الشهداء عليه السلام ، و**لكن أمرا ً حال دون ان يدخل النار ، إذ رأى أن النار لا تحرقه* *لأن ما على بدنه من غبار قافلة الزوار تلك كان بمثابة حاجز يمنع* *النار من الوصول لبدنه** !!!!!* 
*استيقظ الولد ( الشاعر**الخليعي ) من نومه و إذا به قد عصفت به روح الهداية في قلبه و**ضميره و وجدانه ، فأجهش بالبكاء نادما ً على ما مضى و قرر ان* *يتوب وذهب الى كربلاء مسرعا ً نادما ً تائبا ً يعتذر من شهيد**كربلاء سيد الشهداء أبي عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام ، فأنشأ إثر**تلك الحادثة هذه الأبيات** :*  


*ان شئت النجاة فزر حسينا . . . . لكى تلقى* *الاله قرير عين*



*فان النار ليس تمس جسما . . . . عليه* *غبار زوار الحســين*

رزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته
دمتم بخير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام... 

عالي المقام يامولاي...رفيع الشان يابن رسول الله.. 


....هنيئاً لذلك الشاعر الموالي...المكتوب له بالهداية من رب عظيم... 


اسأل الله أن يثبتنا على ولايتهم لآخر الأنفاس.... 



حالات من الرجفة والخشوع ...تعتري الفؤاد ....عند ذكر سيده الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه... 


اتمنى ياسيدي أن أحظى بغبار من زوارك.....تطهر بدني..وتحجبني عن النار.... 


رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول إلى ذلك الضريح الطاهر....... 

ذاك المنى لو أن ذلك يحصلٌ... 



غاليتي شذى الزهراء.... 
شكراً ..من أعماق الفؤاد يتصدر لطرحكِ المُبكي للقلوب...المُأجج للأشواق ...لزيارة النور ابن الأنوار.. 



رزقنا الله وإياكم التشرف... 
ولاحرمنا من شفاعتهم في الآخرة ...


جُزيتي خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..على ماقدمت يداكِ.. 

موفقة ومقضية لكِ كل حاجة بحق الحسين الوجيه ..وامه وأبيه وأخته وأخية ..والتسعة المعصومين بنيه.. 

دمتي عزيزتي..بعين المولى الجليل 

ودمتي موالية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين* 

*السلام عليك يا حجة الله وابن حجته ، اشهد أنك حجج الله* 

*اللهم اكتب لي عندك ميثاقاً لزيارتك سيدي ومولاي يا أبا عبد الله الحسين* 


*غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي شذى الزهراء ادعوو لكِ ولكل محب لأهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
*ان ترزقكم زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخره* 


*طررح رااق لي كثيراً* 

*الله يعطييك العافيه* 
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*دمتي بكل الأماني*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

طرح موفق خيتي ..

الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## بت العرب

هلا وسلا في شبكه الناصره الثقافيه  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:  :signthankspin:

----------


## ابو انمار

السلام عليك ياسيد شباب اهل الجنة ورحمة الله وبركاته , لم لا وأنت سيد الشهداء!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام... 
> 
> عالي المقام يامولاي...رفيع الشان يابن رسول الله.. 
> 
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليك سيدي يا أبا عبد الله 
تسلمي غاليتي دمعه ع تواجدكِ النير 
ورزقنا الله وإياك الزيارة في القريب يارب
ولاعدمت تواصلكِ العذب
دمتي بحمى الرحمن
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين*  
> *السلام عليك يا حجة الله وابن حجته ، اشهد أنك حجج الله*  
> *اللهم اكتب لي عندك ميثاقاً لزيارتك سيدي ومولاي يا أبا عبد الله الحسين*  
> 
> *غاليتي وحبيبة قلبي شذى الزهراء ادعوو لكِ ولكل محب لأهل البيت عليهم السلام* 
> *ان ترزقكم زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخره*  
> 
> ...



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين ..
عزيزتي عواميه صفوانيه/
الله يرزقنا يارب ويعودج ع الزيارة الميمونه
اشكركِ ع الاشراقه الحلوووة هنا
ماانحرم عطر التواصل
دمتي بـــــــــــود
تحيااتي

----------


## احلى عراقية

يعطك العافية

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 

أسال الله ان يثبتنا على ولايته

يالله ان ترزقني زيارته في الدنيا  وشفاعته في الاخره يارب

تسلمين على الطرح 

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين 

ما خاب من تمسك بكم 

صحيح قصة مؤثرة وراااااااااائعة 

لا حُرمنا من جديدكِ 

تقبلي مروري  :bigsmile:

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير ..،
سبحآن الله فعلآ ما خاب من تمسك بكم ..،
يسلمووو ع الطرح ..،
سموووره ..،

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> طرح موفق خيتي ..
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
يعافيك ربي خيييي شبكة
شاكرة توااجدك العطر هنا
دمت بعين الجليل
تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ابو انمار , احلى عراقيه , ملكة القلوب , البسمة الحمراء , سموره
تسلمووون ع توااجدكم الجمييل
لاحرمني الله طيب التوااصل
ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته
دمتم بوود

----------


## ام حسن علي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
مشكووورره على الموضوع القيم 
وجعلنا الله من زواره وشفيعا لنا يوم القيامه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ام حسن علي ..
مشكوورة خيه ع التواجد الحلوو..
دمتي بخير..

----------


## دموع الوحدة

> *ان شئت النجاة فزر حسينا . . . . لكى تلقى* *الاله قرير عين* 
> 
> 
> *فان النار ليس تمس جسما . . . . عليه* *غبار زوار الحســين*



 
*جميلة جميلة*
*ما اسم القصيدة ؟!*
 :toung:  :embarrest: *<< فاضية*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين..*
*ما خاب والله من تمسك بآل بيت محمد عليهم افضل السلام والصلاه*
*قصة جميلة تحمل بين سطورها عبرة* 
*يعتبر بها شيعة علي*
*ولكن غيرهم لا حياهـ لمن تنادي*
*يقرأون << ويقطون بحر*


*اللهم اهدي من لُوِث قلبه بغبار الحقد*
*واجعلنا من انصار القائم المنتظر عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام*

*بوركتِ في النقل*

*عبق من عطر خجل*
*روحكِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دموع الوحده
شكرا لوجودكِ العطر اوخيه
لاخلا من تواصلكِ
دمتي بود

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف* 
*هذه القصة قرأتها في احدى المواضيع عن وصايا*  
*سماحة المرجع الديني اية الله العظمى السيد صادق الشيرازي*  
*وهي حقيقة متداولة عن الشاعر جمال الدين بن علي بن عبد العزيز الخليعي الموصلي واليكم جزء منها*  
*إن الخليعي لما دخل الحرم الحسيني المقدس أنشأ قصيدة في الحسين عليه السلام وتلاها عليه وفي أثنائها وقع عليه ستار من الباب الشريف فسمي بالخليعي أو الخلعي، وهو يتخلص بهما في شعره. وفي (دار السلام) عن (الحبل المتين) المذكور عن المولى محمد الجيلاني أنه جرت مفاخرة بين الخليعي وبين ابن حماد الشاعر، وحسب كلٌّ أن مديحه لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام أحسن من مديح الآخر، فنظّم كلٌّ قصيدة وألقياها في الضريح العلوي المقدس محكّمين الإمام عليه السلام، فخرجت قصيدة الخليعي مكتوباً عليها بماء الذهب: أحسنت. وعلى قصيدة ابن حماد مثله بماء الفضة. فتأثّر ابن حماد وخاطب أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام بقوله: أنا محبّك القديم، وهذا حديث العهد بولائك، ثم رأى أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام في المنام وهو يقول له: إنك منّا، وإنه ـ أي الخليعي ـ حديث عهد بأمرنا، فمن اللازم رعايته.*  
*ابنتي*  
*شذى الزهراء*  
*كل الشكر لكي لهذه القصة الرائعة*  
*مع كل تقدير واحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

والدي العزيز ابو طارق ..
شكرا لعبق تواجدك الرائع ..
ماننحرم جمال التوصل ..
دمت بحمى الجليل..

----------


## دموع ليلى

جعلناويكى من زوارالحسين وانصارة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

دموع ليلى ..
تسلمي ع المروور الطيب..
دمتي بخير..

----------


## ليلاس

*السلام على الحسيين و على على بن الحسين و على أصحاااب الحسييين و على أولاد الحسين*

*اللهم إرزقنا في الدنيا زيارة الحسييين و في الآخرة شفاااعته ..*

*طرح موفق غاليتي*

*يعطيييييك العااافية*

*في ميزااااان أعمااالك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*ليلاس ..*
*الله يرزقنا وإياكِ زيارة الحسين في الدنيا وشفاعته في الاخره*
*شكرا لطلتكِ الحلووة*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## MOONY

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
طرح رائع حبيبتي في ميزان حسناتكِ
تحياتي لكِ
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين
عزيزتي موني ...
رزقنا الله وإياكِ في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخرة شفاعته..
شكراا لوجوكِ العبق ..
لاخلا من هيك تواصل..
تحياتي..

----------


## رنيم الحب

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين 
آآآآه كم أشتاق لملامسة ذاك الضريح 
فقلبي يخفق ألمـآآ وحسرة لعدم سيره مع أفواج الزائرين 
فهنيئـآآ لتلك الأجساد التي سارت شوقآآ للحسين 
مولاي الحسين .. 
ان كان جسدي عاجز عن الوصول اليك فقلبي ورووحي 
تطير شـوقآآ اليك 
تتمنى ملامسة ترابك الطاهر لتطهر رووحي المثقلة بالذنوب 
ولتحجز جسدي عن ملامسة النار المحرقة .. 

غاليتي .. 
**شذى الزهراء ** 
كل الشكر لطرحك الموجع 
والذي لامس قلوبنا المتعبة 
فهنيئـآآ لذلك الشاعر 
فقد كتب الله له الهداية ببركة تراب الحسين 
فهو طهر وكل من لامسه لابد وأن يتطهر منه 
فرزقنا الله واياك زيارة قبره الطاهر 
ووفقك الله لكل خير .. 
تحيااتي القلبية.. 
.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*رنيم الحب ..*
*رزقنا الله في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم*
*وربي يرزقكِ الزيارة في القريب وإياكم يارب*
*شكرا للتواجد العبق الولائي*
*ماانحرم تواصلكِ الحلو*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## لمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بعض مفردااااااااات الموضوع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ذكرتني بمقولة ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,القافلة تسير والكلاب تنبح !!!


ههههههههههههههههه 



فهما فعل الاعداء ومهما حاولو تعطيل مسيرة الامااااااااااام الحسين عليه السلام 


فلن تقف هذة المسيره 


فالامام الحسين عليه السلام سفينة البروالبحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


لاتتوقف ولن تتوقف بأذن الله مداااااااااااااااااااام في هذة الارض ناس طيبون مواااااااااااااااااااااااااالون 

ماداااام هنااااااااك < دمعـــــــــــــــــــــــه تزفربكاء على الحسين 


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين

----------


## عيسى العصفور

*اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين عليهم أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام...*
*عالي المقام يامولاي...رفيع الشان يابن رسول الله..*

*....هنيئاً لذلك الشاعر الموالي...المكتوب له بالهداية من رب عظيم...*

*اسأل الله أن يثبتنا على ولايتهم لآخر الأنفاس....*

*حالات من الرجفة والخشوع ...تعتري الفؤاد ....عند ذكر سيده الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه...*
*اتمنى ياسيدي أن أحظى بغبار من زوارك.....تطهر بدني..وتحجبني عن النار....*

*رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول إلى ذلك الضريح الطاهر.......*


*ذاك المنى لو أن ذلك يحصلٌ...*




*غاليتي شذى الزهراء....*

*شكراً ..من أعماق الفؤاد يتصدر لطرحكِ المُبكي للقلوب...المُأجج للأشواق ...لزيارة النور ابن الأنوار..*




*رزقنا الله وإياكم التشرف...*

*ولاحرمنا من شفاعتهم في الآخرة ...*


*جُزيتي خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..على ماقدمت يداكِ..*


*موفقة ومقضية لكِ كل حاجة بحق الحسين الوجيه ..وامه وأبيه وأخته وأخية ..والتسعة المعصومين بنيه..*


*دمتي عزيزتي..بعين المولى الجليل*



*ودمتي موالية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لمعه .. عيسى العصفور*
*شكراً للمرور اللطيف هنا*
*بارك الله فيكما*
*دمتما بالولاء للحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*للهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
تشكري أختي
شذى الزهراء على هذا الطرح الموفق*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*للهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
تشكري أختي دمعه على السطور
المعذرة أختي لأني لم أنتبه لكاتبة الموضوع
نسألكم الدعاء
فها نحن نستعد لرحلة الأربعين لزيارة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى آل الحسين*
*شكراً للمرور اختي الكريمة /*
*حبي عترة محمد ،،*

*كاتبة الموضوع / شذى الزهراء*
*والاخت دمعة على السطور .. أخت غاليه ع قلبي ... فذكرها هنا يسرني ..*

----------

